# Female GSD looks for a new good home



## Shierra (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi =),

I apologize if I'm posting in the wrong section.

I have a female 3 years old GSD, her name is Princess. 
I have to sell my property right now and thinking to live in a condo. I'm full time worker so I don't feel right to have her just sitting there waiting for me in a condo during the day. 

Currently, I'm situated in Montreal - Quebec, Canada. Anyone who is interested to have a beautiful female german shepherd dog, feel free to contact me at [email protected] 

I just want to find a new good home for her =)


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Where were you keeping her until this point when you worked? In a yard? I have to say...that is really unadviseable anyway...and most of us keep our dogs indoors when we aren't home and most people work full time.


----------



## Shierra (Apr 7, 2005)

Where I live right is suitable for her. I have a great backyard that I let her to play all she wants =)
But, if I end up moving into a condo ..... It's going to be tough for her


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Shierra, 

I'm so sorry you have to give up your girl 

But if you truly do, a little more info will help us help her. 

Is she spayed? Up to date on vetting/shots? Is she housebroken? Does she know any basic commands? How is she with kids/dogs/cats? (if you don't know/she hasn't been exposed to them, just say that) Is she purebred, or is she a mix? 

Those are really good for a start, and will save you having to answer the same questions over and over.

Also, if you posted a pic here, you'd get a lot more help/interest. If you can't figure out how to get a pic to post, send me a private message (click my "user name" on the left hand side of the board, then select "send user a private message" and I'll be glad to edit/post a pic for you.

Best of luck to you and your girl...
-Yvonne


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Helps to have pictures too!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Not as tough as losing you. Many people own dogs that don't have yards. I have friends in New York City that live in apartments and own multiple GSD's (think...elevator to take your dog to potty..lol) 

When you come home...spend quality time with her...take her for walks, etc. 

A big majority of the people here have their dogs indoors when they work.. many are even crated...and they are very happy and content.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How was a big empty backyard enough to keep a german shepherd happy? Unless you have a senior citizen who sleeps 95% of the day away, i find that very hard to believe. Did you do other activities with her? 

They really don't need big back yards or backyard in general. I have about a 1/2 acre that lucy uses as a toilet and that's it. 99.99% of the day, she's not back there.

Have you looked into doggie day care? How about hiring someone to come during the day for walks?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you would like to keep your dog, there are many options. Yes, they need exercise. But when you are working, they are sleeping! They really don't do much while we aren't here. We have three dogs, all kept inside during the day. Please don't think that you need to rehome her only because of this reason. You could take her to a park to play, go for a walk (good for both of you!  ), you could put her in doggie day care a couple days a week, start going to some dog sport such as agility, etc. Lots and lots of options.

If there are more circumstances than you listed and you still want to rehome her, please post a photo and the information that SylvieUS asked.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

There are GSD Rescues in Canada. Thank you for being honest...if she is well socialized and up to date in her vetting a rescue may be able to find room. Ideally of course she would love to be with you but I am glad you are looking for the perfect home for her. Please contact the rescues.


----------

